# changing my email?



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

hii 
i want to change my email to other one as the one i'm using now is highjacked by a silly joker, please i rewuest ur help.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi

go to user control panel
profile tag
edit account settings
change e-mail
submit

cheers

Paul


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Done for you


----------



## Da'sTTand (Apr 18, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> Done for you


thanks , nice one


----------

